# Billionaire Stoner Wannabe



## allgrownup (May 2, 2008)

FORT WORTH, Texas - Charles Ray Fuller must have been planning one big record company. The 21-year-old North Texas man was arrested last week for trying to cash a $360 billion check, saying he wanted to start a record business. Tellers at the Fort Worth bank were immediately suspicious &#8212; perhaps the 10 zeros on a personal check tipped them off. 

Fuller, of suburban Crowley, was arrested on a forgery charge. He was released after posting $3,750 bail.


Fuller said his girlfriend's mother gave him the check to start a record business. But bank employees who contacted the account's owner said the woman told them she did not give him permission to take or cash the check.


In addition to the forgery count, Fuller was charged with unlawfully carrying a weapon and possessing marijuana. Officers reported finding less than two ounces of marijuana and a .25-caliber handgun and magazine in his pockets.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080502/ap_on_fe_st/odd_check_for_billions


----------



## smokybear (May 2, 2008)

Lol. People these days, I swear. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> FORT WORTH, Texas - Charles Ray Fuller must have been planning one big record company. The 21-year-old North Texas man was arrested last week for trying to cash a $360 billion check, saying he wanted to start a record business. Tellers at the Fort Worth bank were immediately suspicious &#8212; perhaps the 10 zeros on a personal check tipped them off.
> 
> Fuller, of suburban Crowley, was arrested on a forgery charge. He was released after posting $3,750 bail.
> 
> ...




Three hundred and sixty billion dollars? He thought someone would believe that he had a personal check that would finance almost half of our "Iraq War" to start a record company? This guy is either a genius comedian, or a monkey in human clothing. 

Heres my question, why three hundred and SIXTY billion? Why not just 300 billion? What did he plan to buy for the extra 60 billion? 

Most countries don't even spend a fraction of this on their national defense budget. Let alone a company to make compact discs.

Next time make it out for "infinity-trillion" dollars genius... It will make about just as much sense to the tellar...

and he brings pot and a handgun to cash this. WHAT?! "No worries, they won't search me, they'll just put half of our nations defense budget into my wallet, give me a tootsie roll, and leave me alone." 

Lets say a suitcase holds 1 million dollars (10,000 $100.00 bills) The teller would need to hand him 360,000 of these cases! Was he driving a freight train? Did he have an army of people ready to load the cases withing a 10 hour period? You can't really fit this into a standard tri-fold wallet...

This guy doesnt need to go to jail, they should just sterilize him and set him free... Whats the worst he could do? Try to cash a check for 3.6 billion?


----------



## HydroManiac (May 2, 2008)

um that is no small company believe me  i havent heard of a 360 billion dollar US company believe me


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

Let's say the teller can count out 10  $100.00 bills every SECOND. At $1000 per second, it would take 

360,000,000 seconds /60
6,000,000 minutes/60
100,000 hours / 24
4166.7 Days / 365
11.415 Years

This guy is a GENIUS! Almost 12 years in a bank collecting his cash.... Hope he didnt ask for it in twenties! That would take over 550 years!


----------



## thc is good for me (May 2, 2008)

wow i dont understand how you could be that stupid to try to cash a 360 billion doller check


----------



## Brouli (May 2, 2008)

hahahha  thats a good one


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2008)

Hahahahahaha.  What a dumbarse!


----------



## Cole (May 2, 2008)

LMAO,Microsoft doesent even have that much money! :hubba:


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> He was released after posting $3,750 bail.



Do you suppose they took a check?

"Can I make this out for 359 billion over?"


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

" The personal check was not made out to Mr. Fuller and when the bank contacted the check owner, the woman said she did not write a check for $360 billion."


OMG I wish we had a copy of THAT conversation....  

"Mrs. Jones, did you recently attempt to buy Portugal?"


----------



## fulltimes (May 2, 2008)

what an idiot.. i would have only tried for 120 billion


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

I am still laughing about this. This is one of the funniest things I have ever heard ever. The sqaure footage he would've needed to just store it would be ridiculous. Bigger than an empty super wal-mart.... 

What was going through his head? 

"Gonna get me some tight rims, supersize my arbys combo, buy me every hospital in the western world.... Yeah, itll be pimp!"

wow, im going to be laughing about this one for a while...


----------



## fulltimes (May 2, 2008)

Well it never said he wanted it in cash.. just that he wanted to cash it..


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

fulltimes said:
			
		

> Well it never said he wanted it in cash.. just that he wanted to cash it..



Um, thats exactly what it means to "cash a check." It means you want cash for your check.


----------



## fulltimes (May 2, 2008)

No way, its just an expression for when you are trying to convert a check into some sort of money, whether cash or it gets deposited.  I mean I could be wrong I guess, it doesn't say he was trying to 'deposit' a check, but I don't think they really got that far into the situation haha.

Like if someone says, "I'm going to go cash my check", that doesnt necessarily mean they are getting cash, right? Wrong?


----------



## Fadeux (May 2, 2008)

fulltimes said:
			
		

> No way, its just an expression for when you are trying to convert a check into some sort of money, whether cash or it gets deposited.  I mean I could be wrong I guess, it doesn't say he was trying to 'deposit' a check, but I don't think they really got that far into the situation haha.
> 
> Like if someone says, "I'm going to go cash my check", that doesnt necessarily mean they are getting cash, right? Wrong?



I've only heard people say "I'm going to deposit my check." Whenever someone has said "Cash a check" to me, they've gotten cash for it. The check wasn't made out to this guy, so I am guessing he made it out to "cash" Plus, he doesn't seem like an individual that would be looking for a cashiers or travellers checks.  Lets just say he wanted cash for it, it makes it SO much funnier...


----------



## fulltimes (May 3, 2008)

Nope, discussed this with friends.. to 'cash a cheque' is just an expression, doesnt relate to physicallly getting cash, its the act of converting that cheque into your personal money.. other than that though, in this case, i doubt they got onto the topic of whether they should give him cash or any other sort of credit... im so stoned though i dont even know whats happening, so whatever


----------



## godtea (May 3, 2008)

I'd like to know someone who had a checking account that could cover that check 
 Evidently marijuana can cause brain damage


----------



## BUDDAH (May 4, 2008)

,...........


----------

